# Pet Passport When Using Ferry?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, We have always used the tunnel when we go abroad and are conversant with the procedure regarding the procedure at Eurotunnel pet control. We are thinking of using the ferry and want to know what the procedure is when we return from Calais or Dunkirk. Any help greatly received. Chas.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have not done the ferry from Calais or Dunkirk but have used BF St Malo and it was VERY easy - we rolled up to the check in booth, they brought up our info based on the car registration number, once they had checked our passports and also looked at our dog's, we were handed the chip scanner and asked to use it to detect the scanner. It beeped, we handed it back and were given a Pet on board sticker for the windscreen with a dog paw print on an orange background. 

This was stuck on the screen and away we went, we were put on the correct deck for the kennels (we had pre-booked one) and a little while later we installed him in the kennel with his rug, food bowl and a couple of toys - a water bowl is provided as is water. This supposedly takes place after all the vehicles have been loaded for safety, but I was able to stay with him in the car until asked to put him in as it was his frst ever time and he had been sedated as he HATES the car.

We were invited to go and check him and take him for a pee at about 1030 and were asked to collect him from the kennel about 30 minutes before we docked - he was a very relaxed and happy young dog and had obviously been happy overnight and had not been distressed by the experience at all.

Of course, we were putting him in a kennel, others chose to leave their dogs in their cars but we felt our car might be missing a few vital parts if we did that - like seats or steering wheel or seat belts.... Hence the keen was our choice and one we would happily use again.

The return trip from Portsmouth to St Malo was virtually identical and once again he appeared to have a good overnight experience even though he was NOT sedated for the trip.

In my opinion, not quite as easy as the tunnel as the trip is longer (10 hours) but no problems, obviously Calais to Dover would be MUCH quicker and perhaps no kennels would be available, or needed.....

Hope that gives you some thoughts,

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave, how many toilet breaks from the kennels did he have and did he use them?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We had a dog cabin on our trip from Santander he loved the cabin but flatly refused to use the dog deck for a pee or anything else and hung on til we got to Portsmouth where he peed for England.
On the short crossings we left him I'm the van and he was fine.
Margaret


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, i really just wanted to know where the dogs had there chip and passport checked. Thanks again. Chas.


----------



## papatom (Oct 17, 2015)

We always use Dover-Calais due to the short crossing.
Very little control outbound.
Same procedure as Penquin for getting on the return ferry. Don't want to bring anything back, do we.
Dog stays in MH. No facility on boat.
Just short of 2 hours with loading/unloading.

Suits us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Dave, how many toilet breaks from the kennels did he have and did he use them?


He utilised the facilities BEFORE entering the kennel (several bMW's had their wheels watered as we had completed a 9 hour car journey (with numerous breaks). No idea why he chose BMW's......

He went out again after 4 hours and peed and then again after another 5 hours before we left the ferry (more cars had their tyres watered but not just BMW's - he also chose a Jag and an Opel.....

Normally at night he waits 9 - 10 hours between "toilet breaks" so we gave him more opportunities during the ferry, but he did not really need, or use, them. We were allowed out onto the rear deck so that he could pee or poo and hoses were available for cleaning up afterwards.

He was happy throughout his time on the ferry (more than we had expected). The St Malo to Portsmouth route that we used for both directions was overnight (and the return journey was VERY rough but he was OK (just MrsW who was not....)

Dave


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Pull up to the booth show your passport and paperwork ,they give You the chip scanner you scan your dog give it back , job done, go on your merry way simple.Dennis


----------

